
Leaving no room for a lower-level language: A C++ Subset - etrevino
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2018/p1105r0.html
======
AltVanilla
Sutters proposal on "static exceptions" looks like a clean solution, rather
than a hack. As far as i can tell it addresses all of the issues with using
C++ and STL in embedded or kernel environments.

If you read between the lines the dynamic exceptions was a fundamental design
mistake by Bjarne. Once we get static exceptions, then dynamic exceptions
might not be needed at all, and it can be deprecated.

"Zero-overhead deterministic exceptions": [http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2018/p070...](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2018/p0709r1.pdf)

